# Where not to live south/south east London?



## smmudge (May 28, 2012)

I know this thread has been done like a million times before, it's just an outrage.

Anyway, I'm hopefully looking to move back to London Proper some time in the near future and south london is uncharted territory for me. I only have a few conditions, in this order:
-> cheap
-> within cycling distance of New Cross/Gate (I can cycle about 5-7 miles in one go)
-> 'safe'

I don't care about interesting or nice or any of that, I just want somewhere I can afford to live alone, sleep well and happy to step outside when it's dark. I can't think of anywhere that could be that bad anyway, but like I say I don't know the area much at all. So places to avoid, but places to go for would also be welcome.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2012)

These threads usually go well. 

I've only lived two places in SE London. Catford, which I found a bit boring and a bit too far from central to be 'London'; and Bermondsey, quite close to the river which I quite liked. But was lucky in that I was 'flat sitting' and so got cheap rent.


----------



## colacubes (May 28, 2012)

Brixton obv   But in all seriousness prices have been pushed up here loads recently so it's not that cheap anymore.  Also a pain in the arse to get to New Cross if you had to use public transport rather than a bike.  In your boat I'd look Crystal Palace way.  Nice area, reasonably cheap as a bit further out, plus you also have the Overground to New Cross if you get stuck without a bike at any point.  There's also New Cross itself, which I've always liked when visiting friends, and the same goes for Deptford.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 28, 2012)

Recently moved to Crofton Park (Brockley) and quite like it. Hilly Fields are lovely - theres good transport, trains from CP to London Bridge and you've also the new overland in Brockley.

Couple of nice pubs and nice vibe about the place.

theres a bus from CP to Brixton as well (think the P4 iirc.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2012)

Croydon for the win obviously. Short painless train journey to new cross if you couldn't cycle one day. 15 mins to London Bridge or Victoria. Greenest London Borough, loads of parks. Cheap. Tram to ikea and Wimbledon.

Personally I don't like new cross, Catford, and the Peckhams etc. Bermondsey was where I bought my first house, being so close to the southbank rent doesn't go all that far and a lot of it isn't really very nice.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 28, 2012)

Brockley. Obviously.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bermondsey was where I bought my first house, being so close to the southbank rent doesn't go all that far and a lot of it isn't really very nice.



Yeah, parts of Bermondsey are a shithole and parts aren't; much like most parts of London. Being close to the Southbank, Borough Market and some alright boozers are a plus point though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2012)

There was a Catford thread not that long ago

Good things -

Relatively cheap (by London standards)

Lots of trains (two stations, so even if one line is having problems, chances are the other will still be functioning)

Less 'clone town' than many places (Catford is free of Costa, Starbucks and the like)

Broadway Theatre

fairly big library in town centre

And of course it has the Catford Cat.

If the bike's out of action, there's fairly frequent buses to the New Cross region - 172 via Brockley or 136 via Lewisham

Possible downsides -

shops are not very 'up market' - may or may not be an issue for you, but there's lots more shops a short distance / one bus away at Lewisham or Bromley (loads of buses to Lewisham, several to Bromley)

some residential areas (as discussed on previous thread) are pub-less, due to teetotal puritan type developer.

no cinema in Lewisham borough any more

not considered very trendy

it's off the edge of the underground map which means some people think it doesn't exist and won't come to visit you

traffic round catford town centre can be bloody awful.

has a reputation for being 'rough' but don't think it's that bad. 

I haven't tried to ride a bike in the area since I was about 13, and that's longer ago than I would care to admit.  Lewisham Cyclists website might be worth a look - I'd have thought that Lewisham Council would be the sort to encourage cycling by recommending cycle routes that might avoid some of the nastiest traffic bits, but I'm not qualified to comment.

Brockley / Honor Oak Park / Forest Hill, or further out towards Lee / Bromley may be considered 'nicer' but more expensive.

(perspective is that I grew up round there, and have been a fairly frequent visitor ever since)


----------



## smmudge (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. There's too many place names around London, I find it a bit unnecessary if I'm honest.



Citizen66 said:


> Catford, which I found a bit boring and a bit too far from central to be 'London'


 
For me 'London' is anywhere in zones 1-6!





temper_tantrum said:


> Brockley. Obviously.


 

Is that Brockley to live obviously or not to live? Shouldn't have made my thread title so confusing


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2012)

smmudge said:


> For me 'London' is anywhere in zones 1-6!



Well yeah. I meant didn't 'feel' like London. It was actually the first place I lived and was keen to be where everything was happening back then, not a tube ride followed by waiting for a train or a bus. Of course, nowadays I don't care about that but it isn't close to a tube which puts it back on my shit list.


----------



## twistedAM (May 28, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Brixton obv  But in all seriousness prices have been pushed up here loads recently so it's not that cheap anymore. Also a pain in the arse to get to New Cross if you had to use public transport rather than a bike. In your boat I'd look Crystal Palace way. Nice area, reasonably cheap as a bit further out, plus you also have the Overground to New Cross if you get stuck without a bike at any point. There's also New Cross itself, which I've always liked when visiting friends, and the same goes for Deptford.


 
Central Crystal Palace (or in estate agent speak, "The Triangle") is expensive enough. Down at the bottom of the hill is cheaper e.g. Anerley, Penge.


----------



## spanglechick (May 28, 2012)

i would get familiar with the rail map. overland is just as good as tubes, and places tend to be cheaper. 

to live somewhere with lots happening, I think you want to live no further out than zone three.

New cross itself isn't very pretty, but there's a huge student population which keeps things like bars etc busy. deptford is even less glam, but cheaper. quite a burgeoning arts scene and it's very close to all the good things in greenwich.

further afield, peckham remains cheap for the area - super busy with some trendiness but mostly little gentrification. nunhead/honour oak/forest hill are quieter and more residential. nice enough. of the dulwiches, west dulwich is still relatively affordable, though somewhat lacking a centre. There is still some affordable accomodation in east dulwich, and it's a good choice if you want 'young-professional-friendly' bars etc. Not edgy enough to be hipster, it's nonetheless quite white and middleclass.  

We live in herne hill which is lovely, peaceful and has a genteel little centre of great restaurants etc, just a hop and skip from brixton. Neither are cheap, but herne hill is much cheaper and less hectic. Denmark hill (bit sleepy)/ camberwell (wide awake) are also good choices, for the money - great positioning, facilities, price. Loughborough junction is a bit bleak, imo.

Tulse hill is worth a look, as is west norwood (but further south than the station can feel a bit cut off). Streatham is cheap, and there's a reason for that. a lot of people feel very strongly about it being bleak and depressing. have a wander down the high road and see for yourself. Crystal palace is a great option - lots going on there in its own right. Direct bus into brixton, running at all hours. Very hilly, though - which might be a factor for cycling. (All of south east london is hilly, btw - it's just that crystal palace seems to take liberties.) 

To the east, Brockley is relatively quiet but i'm told beginning to find some energy, with stuff going on. Catford is absolutely no frills or gentrification, but completely fine - if a bit quiet and remote from the fun stuff.


----------



## Dan U (May 28, 2012)

mate of mine has just bought a house in Honor Oak Park. Seems to really like the area and from what i've seen its alrite.

There is either an Overground Train or a Southern Train every 10 mins or less it seems to Overground destinations (via New Cross Gate) or London Bridger (often stopping at New Cross Gate). No idea how long the commute would be on a bike but its only 2 train stops.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, parts of Bermondsey are a shithole and parts aren't; much like most parts of London. Being close to the Southbank, Borough Market and some alright boozers are a plus point though.


 
Borough Market is a bunch of overpriced arse these days. In general you are paying a rather high price for living in a shit hole or a really really high price for living in a nice bit. The OP wanted somewhere cheap.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2012)

Crystal palace. Hills are good.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 28, 2012)

To be honest, I don't think it matters too much where you live if it has shops and transport links that suit. If you're friendly and nice to people, they're usually friendly and nice right back. The best way to be 'safe' in any area is to know the people, know your way about and move about confidently.


----------



## spanglechick (May 28, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Borough Market is a bunch of overpriced arse these days. In general you are paying a rather high price for living in a shit hole or a really really high price for living in a nice bit. The OP wanted somewhere cheap.


but cheap is a completely relative term. as is shithole.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> but cheap is a completely relative term. as is shithole.


 
How about relative  to London?

High prices = Overpriced for what it is. Relative to London. 
Shithole is harder. I guess some people from LA mansions might think my suburban house isn't all that, but they wouldn't call it a shit hole.

I don't live in an LA mansion but there are some areas of london that I call shitholes.


----------



## spanglechick (May 28, 2012)

but while i might not use the word shithole, i def wouldn't want to live in croydon, among other places. but you really like it there, and probably would hate to live some places that i really like.

and priced relative to london is a big and complicated thing. relative to other places in the same geographical area? relative to other places with similar transport links? relative to other places of a similar size? relative to other places with similar facilities/nightlife/good schools?  relative to a person's level of disposable income? 

Sometimes when people say they're looking for somewhere cheap, they don't automatically mean the cheapest place possible with no other qualifying filters applied.  We're buying a house and we were looking for somewhere cheap, but that didn't mean we bought the cheapest property inside the m25.


----------



## smmudge (May 28, 2012)

For me it's just cheap though  Don't care about nightlife or amenities apart from somewhere to buy rice and whisky, and transport anywhere in London will still be better than anywhere else I've lived. (I have high aspirations.) Still, it sounds like South London is just an ace place to live generally. Except I don't really want to live in Croydon. Plus it's like 10 miles from Croydon to New Cross, with hills?! No thanks!


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 28, 2012)

Maybe you could give a bit more detail of what you're looking for? House share or flat of your own? Preferences: nightlife, pubs, transport, posh shops (delis etc), trendy y/n, quiet and leafy or gritty Tarmac jungle, etc etc.


----------



## smmudge (May 28, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> Maybe you could give a bit more detail of what you're looking for? House share or flat of your own? Preferences: nightlife, pubs, transport, posh shops (delis etc), trendy y/n, quiet and leafy or gritty Tarmac jungle, etc etc.


 

Oops did I sound sarky? I was being sincere  I'm pleased that just about everywhere has more good points and the only real bad points are 'too expensive', 'bit boring', 'no pubs' or whatever. I just don't want to get mugged


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2012)

smmudge said:


> For me it's just cheap though  Don't care about nightlife or amenities apart from somewhere to buy rice and whisky, and transport anywhere in London will still be better than anywhere else I've lived. (I have high aspirations.) Still, it sounds like South London is just an ace place to live generally. Except I don't really want to live in Croydon. Plus it's like 10 miles from Croydon to New Cross, with hills?! No thanks!


Ten miles?? Really? It's 8 minutes on the train. I used to cycle to central London and that was only 9 or 10 miles but 15 - 20 minutes by train. 

I wonder why everyone hates croydon. I mean I know why I didn't want to live there (before I did), but that was basically because I hadn't been there, and then when I did go there I went to the wrong places. I live on a lovely tree lined suburban street 10 minutes walk from the station. Loads of nice parks. Of course there are 'really' shit bits of Croydon, just like anywhere else, but it's a really big place and they are a long way away from me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Oops did I sound sarky? I was being sincere  I'm pleased that just about everywhere has more good points and the only real bad points are 'too expensive', 'bit boring', 'no pubs' or whatever. I just don't want to get mugged


 
Well I have been mugged in Clapham and that's supposed to be poshy posh. In fact my friend who lives in a very nice part of Clapaham was mugged just the other day too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2012)

*is really tempted to raise the "is Croydon really in London" question*


----------



## spanglechick (May 28, 2012)

for me, having lived in the borough of croydon, and taught in a couple of croydon schools, it has a very unpleasant feeling of suburban small-mindedness. the town centre is identikit chainstores and little else, and after dark becomes dominated by places like yates' wine lodge, tiger tiger etc. there are very few places i'd want to go out, including restaurants - and those that there are are quite a long way from each other.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Borough Market is a bunch of overpriced arse these days. In general you are paying a rather high price for living in a shit hole or a really really high price for living in a nice bit. The OP wanted somewhere cheap.


 
Was a long time since I lived there. Borough Market was quite good back then. And yeah, it cost more to get some stuff that wasn't available generally everywhere else, not sure that I was arguing it is a cheap place to do the weekly shop? Nicer parmesan than Tesco though. And more value for money, all things considered. Don't think Tesco even stocked spicy cider at that point. Window shopping is obviously better in Tesco. What's the deal here?


----------



## EastEnder (May 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Anyway, I'm hopefully looking to move back to London Proper some time in the near future and south london is uncharted territory for me. I only have a few conditions, in this order:
> -> *cheap*
> -> within cycling distance of New Cross/Gate (I can cycle about 5-7 miles in one go)
> -> 'safe'


Have you been to London before?

I think you might have to clarify your definition of "cheap" before you can expect realistic suggestions. The only truly cheap places to live are nowhere near London.


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Have you been to London before?
> 
> I think you might have to clarify your definition of "cheap" before you can expect realistic suggestions. The only truly cheap places to live are nowhere near London.


 
Alright, I mean cheap relative to London, not the rest of the country.


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2012)

rroom in a shared place? studio? 1 bed flat?


----------



## fogbat (May 29, 2012)

Peckham ftw.


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

Effectively on my own. I say effectively because you can get places where you share facilities like a bathroom but you got your own kitchenette and that would still be fine as long as I'm not expected to actually socialise with anyone!


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2012)

And budget?


----------



## love detective (May 29, 2012)

and size of your mind?


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> And budget?


 
£500-600pcm. There seems to be a few in that range, might go check them out...


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

I used to live in tooting as a 19 year old, but I also spent a lot of time there as an ickle kid. My mum loves it to bits because its so diverse and ting, I was never quite sold on it.

If i was looking at moving to saaaaaaaaaf london I'd be thinking brixton, dulwhich or streatham

Infact I'd like to move back up that way, and thats where i've considered (or a houseboat on the river)...... Need to get a proper proper job though first *fingers crossed, just sent application* (and rent my gaff out too).


----------



## EastEnder (May 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> £500-600pcm. There seems to be a few in that range, might go check them out...


For that budget you're probably looking at a decent room in a shared house or a less salubrious bedsit/studio sort of thing. Possibly a 1 bed flat if you're not fussed about being out in zone 3/4.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Possibly a 1 bed flat if you're not fussed about being out in zone 3/4.



Depending on whether the £500-£600 is to also cover bills or not.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> For that budget you're probably looking at a decent room in a shared house or a less salubrious bedsit/studio sort of thing. Possibly a 1 bed flat if you're not fussed about being out in zone 3/4.


 
I can only speak for Greenwich borough and the surrounding areas, but I'd be surprised if you could get a one-bed flat there for £600 unless you were prepared to live in the unpleasant - and zone 4 - depths of Woolwich, and even then it'd be marginal. Certainly, when I thought I might have to move again this summer I didn't spot anything for that kind of money. £700 and upwards looks like the going rate for one-beds in Charlton (which is inoffensive enough but dull), and Greenwich is costlier still. Deptford, New Cross, Lewisham or Peckham might be just about doable, but I suspect for £600 you'd be getting a shoebox in a slightly insalubrious area.


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

London is offensively expensive tbf.


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> For that budget you're probably looking at a decent room in a shared house or a less salubrious bedsit/studio sort of thing. Possibly a 1 bed flat if you're not fussed about being out in zone 3/4.


 
I will take dingy single bedsit over sharing again any day!

I don't expect £600 to cover bills but some of them cover a bit like council tax, water etc.



sim667 said:


> If i was looking at moving to saaaaaaaaaf london I'd be thinking brixton, dulwhich or streatham


 
What's Streatham like now a days then?


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I will take dingy single bedsit over sharing again any day!
> 
> I don't expect £600 to cover bills but some of them cover a bit like council tax, water etc.
> 
> ...


 
Last time I went it had cleaned up a bit, I think it went through a period of becoming commuterville, for a while. Around the common has always been nice.

Is wandsworth a bit far out for you? Wandsworth common is lurvely.


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> a slightly insalubrious area.


 
What are these slightly insalubrious areas and what is slightly insalubrious about them?


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Is wandsworth a bit far out for you? Wandsworth common is lurvely.


 
Yeah Wandsworth has always appealed  to me, it's just not been a very convenient location yet!


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah Wandsworth has always appealed to me, it's just not been a very convenient location yet!


 
I guess it depends on where you work?

I once gave a friend a lift back from uni, uni, and he'd been implying he lived in a rough area of south london, got him back there and it was just of wandsworth high street 

Weirdly I've just been speaking to someone else who's trying to decide whether she'd like to do a graduate training scheme down this way, or stick oop north.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> What are these slightly insalubrious areas and what is slightly insalubrious about them?


 
I just meant the kind of places where you might not feel very comfortable walking home late at night.


----------



## southside (May 29, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I just meant the kind of places where you might not feel very comfortable walking home late at night.


 
Peckham is a bit dodgy late at night, in an our life in their hands kind of way.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> London is offensively expensive tbf.


Innit? I pay more rent for a small Housing Association terraced house in London than my sister pays for her mortgage for a house three times the size oop North (she seems to think all social housing is free for the tenants, but that's another story).


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Innit? I pay more rent for a small Housing Association terraced house in London than my sister pays for her mortgage for a house three times the size oop North (she seems to think all social housing is free for the tenants, but that's another story).


 
There's a mahoosive difference between north and south though, as in MASSIVE.

But thats the balance of mortgage vs renting, i pay £650 a month morgage payment on my 3 bed gaff in redhill. My close mates who live 2 doors down in a 2 bed version of my house pay £825 a month. I guess with renting though you never ever have to do DIY, which is a benefit.

I'm guessing smmudgeh is looking at renting not buying though, I cant see the first page of the thread as my work computer deems it as offensive.


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I guess it depends on where you work?


 
Oh yes find a job. I plan to do that too.



sim667 said:


> But thats the balance of mortgage vs renting, i pay £650 a month morgage payment on my 3 bed gaff in redhill.


 
Bloody hell that's cheap! I'm guessing you must have bought a while ago because my friend's just bought a place and she had to go down towards the Haywards Heath area so she get more for her money than in Redhill.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> There's a mahoosive difference between north and south though, as in MASSIVE.


 
I'd be inclined to rephrase that slightly and say that there's a massive difference between London and its commuter belt and the rest of the country. Parts of southern England, out of reach of London and not holiday destinations, are little more expensive than anywhere else.

Even that's a vast oversimplification, though, for 'the north' varies a lot too. Some cities - Leeds especially - have really shot up in price as their economies have strengthened, with knock-on effects in their surrounding areas, whereas others are struggling economically and are very cheap. Same can be said for the Midlands.  The other big factors you need to consider are tourism and the second home market, which have their effects in various parts of the country. AFAIK the greatest disparity between house prices and average earnings is in Cornwall.


----------



## EastEnder (May 29, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I'd be inclined to rephrase that slightly and say that there's a massive difference between London and its commuter belt and the rest of the country.


I'd be inclined to rephrase that slightly and say that there's a massive difference between London and the uncivilised, barbaric, cousin marrying, troglodyte infested rest of the country.


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Oh yes find a job. I plan to do that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell that's cheap! I'm guessing you must have bought a while ago because my friend's just bought a place and she had to go down towards the Haywards Heath area so she get more for her money than in Redhill.


 
I bought 5 years ago, had a big deposit saved up though.

I looked into haywards heath, but considering im a real croydon boy at heart it was just a bit too far away from my beloved fairfield halls, it'd be alright if i worked in brighton though.

In all fairness, i do regret buying in redhill a little bit, but its always going to be a good bolthole if i manage to cock my life up somehow. The plan is to get a better job up in town, or maybe down in brighton (although im not ruling out bristol or york tbh), and then rent out my current house and move somewhere else.

I promised myself I'd move to barcelona by the time i was 30, only 1 year to go then


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I'd be inclined to rephrase that slightly and say that there's a massive difference between London and the uncivilised, barbaric, cousin marrying, troglodyte infested rest of the country civlisation.


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## EastEnder (May 29, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Fixed it for you.


I've been to Hull, remember? I've seen how bad it gets...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I guess with renting though you never ever have to do DIY, which is a benefit.


I've been a council tenant and a Housing Association tenant. If you want repairs done, in my experience, do them yourself or you'll die waiting.


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I've been to Hull, remember? I've seen how bad it gets...


 
When you realise that your diet consists of a bag of scraps from the chippie and a pint of sammy smiths 3 times a day, you can only live in hull.

Sorry, I could take the piss out of hull allllllll day long, my family mostly from there, and the ones still there dont really like talking to us as mum apparently turned her back by moving away...... it doesnt help my dads from haywards heath and I was born in st albans.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 29, 2012)

The great thing about this thread is that it exposes the posters with good taste. Danski, Oryx - any more?! 
(Brockley urban meet-up in the Barge, anyone?!)


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 29, 2012)

And craigxcraig. The list grows


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

Brockley park is where j-day used to end up innit?


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 29, 2012)

BrockWELL. Sigh.

Edit: Brockwell or Bromley or Broccoli hahahahaha is something you'd have to get used to if you move here, Smuudge.


----------



## DeadManWalking (May 29, 2012)

Nunhead


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I've been to Hull, remember? I've seen how bad it gets...


 
I was referring to Devon.  



sim667 said:


> When you realise that your diet consists of a bag of scraps from the chippie and a pint of sammy smiths 3 times a day, you can only live in hull.
> 
> Sorry, I could take the piss out of hull allllllll day long, my family mostly from there, and the ones still there dont really like talking to us as mum apparently turned her back by moving away...... it doesnt help my dads from haywards heath and I was born in st albans.


 
Just don't. Please. Daft stereotypes from metropolitan types are something we have to put up with, but, having just returned from Hull and been reminded why I love the city as I do, they're not something I'm in the mood to take with good grace right now.


----------



## sim667 (May 30, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I was referring to Devon.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't. Please. Daft stereotypes from metropolitan types are something we have to put up with, but, having just returned from Hull and been reminded why I love the city as I do, they're not something I'm in the mood to take with good grace right now.



I'm sure I know hull just as well as you do to be fair, I've been there A LOT, and have A LOT of family there. I've never liked it, and I've never particularly got on with the family from up there after their constant scathing remarks about the ones that moved south being traitors. Don't you even consider having a go at me for stereotyping when hull dwellers refer to people who've left the city as scum and traitors. Kthxbai.


----------



## Roadkill (May 30, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I'm sure I know hull just as well as you do to be fair, I've been there A LOT, and have A LOT of family there. I've never liked it, and I've never particularly got on with the family from up there after their constant scathing remarks about the ones that moved south being traitors. Don't you even consider having a go at me for stereotyping when hull dwellers refer to people who've left the city as scum and traitors. Kthxbai.


 
I can't speak for your family but I've never heard of that from anyone else. Ever. Now, do me a favour and leave this. Please. For various reasons I'd prefer not to go into (but vaguely connected with this one way and another) things are looking pretty fucking bleak for me today and I'd really rather you didn't add to it.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 30, 2012)

Agree with Roadkill, it's lame.


----------



## sim667 (May 30, 2012)

Ok roadkill, fair play. I was actually just coming in to say looking at it my experience is probably just from who I know up there and it's unfair to tarnish the whole place as they do have wicked
Pubs and a very interesting history and historical sites.

End of


----------



## Manuka (Jun 10, 2012)

Try South Norwood- very cheap given that it's London. I think you could get a one bed/studio for 600 per month.  Cycling is about 6 miles to Newcross (my friend cycles to Camberwell from SN). London Bridge is 11 minutes by train (one stop from Norwood Junction). And Overground direct to Newcross (if you must use it) is about 20 minutes.  This area is a diamond in the rough!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

You'd be lucky to get a studio flat for less than £700 in most of the areas discussed above.
I'd live in Deptford. It's the new Brixton! But i would revise your budget considerably or go further out


----------



## Louisa321 (Jun 15, 2012)

I love living in Loughborough Junction (Flaxman Road). Its in-between Brixton, Herne Hill and Camberwell but much cheaper.  Initially I was hesitant but prices and being so central is great.

Has it's own train station in ZONE 2 (just 2 stops to Farringdon, 5 stops to Kings Cross).

You can walk to Brixton in 10 mins with its bustling bars, clubs, restaurants, cinema, market and high street (and tube) and a great local pub called The Cambria.  Herne Hill is also about 10min walk to the lido.

And best of all, its REALLY reasonable for rent and house prices (2012) in comparison to elsewhere. I suggest you get in there quick as the area is _finally_ beginning to pick up - which will mean increased prices!

GREAT PLACE TO LIVE.
tip: Check out the property first and then investigate the area.  You will see you get a lot more for your money but you're so accessible to everything.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not for me to inquire but are you some type of estate agent?  The way you are talking about that place seem like your just trying to make some money out of people.  The reason why Brixton became yuppyvile is because of people like you.  When you say it's a great place to live and the rent is cheap what do you think will happen?  More 'estate agents' like you will start buying up the place and sticking city workers within.

I live in that area too and I'm happy with the regular locals living next to me and my family.  Whether they are white, yellow, black, Christian, Muslim, French, Australian, Iranian or even Nigerians....No not Iranians...because soon the USA (with the help of the Brits), will be attacking Iran then all the Iranian local to me will become very angry and that's when the trouble will start!!!!

Apart from that welcome to urban75 I hope other replies to your messages will not be so barbarous.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2012)

a lot of first posts in this thread


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> a lot of first posts in this thread


Indeed.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello Mr Big?  Or are you just Shrimp?  Anyway you are the first to comment on the words of wisdom I like to impart on the unexpected!  I try hard to enlighten the masses.  I think you are a cool Dude!  I have been reading your stuff and I agree with 97.32 of it.......sorry that should be 9.732 of it


----------



## oryx (Jun 16, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Is that Brockley to live obviously or not to live? Shouldn't have made my thread title so confusing


 
To live!

Have missed a lot of this thread due to limited time/insufferably slow computer/not having subscribed to it.

I think the rule of thumb in south London is you get more for your money in the south-east, so forget Wandsworth, etc. I would highly recommend the Brockley/Crofton Park/Honor Oak Park area. It has reasonable transport, a good community feel, some good pubs and lots of independent shops. It's also very close to New X.


----------



## oryx (Jun 16, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Brockley park is where j-day used to end up innit?


 
I'm intrigued. There is actually a Brockley Park I believe, very near me, but it's like a residents only affair!

Do you mean Hilly Fields?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2012)

Think he means brockwell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2012)

oryx said:


> To live!
> 
> Have missed a lot of this thread due to limited time/insufferably slow computer/not having subscribed to it.
> 
> I think the rule of thumb in south London is you get more for your money in the south-east, so forget Wandsworth, etc. I would highly recommend the Brockley/Crofton Park/Honor Oak Park area. It has reasonable transport, a good community feel, some good pubs and lots of independent shops. It's also very close to New X.


Tell me about the 'reasonable transport'. I've been exploring the area recently on my bike and it struck me that while it would be a nice, 'cheap' place to live, it would be a nightmare for transport. No-one would visit you and it would take ages to get back to late at night. Far from supermarkets too.


----------



## oryx (Jun 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell me about the 'reasonable transport'. I've been exploring the area recently on my bike and it struck me that while it would be a nice, 'cheap' place to live, it would be a nightmare for transport. No-one would visit you and it would take ages to get back to late at night. Far from supermarkets too.


 
Honor Oak Park - just under 15 mins to London Bridge (Brockley even less).
Crofton Park - about 20 minutes to Blackfriars.
East London line - about 15 minutes to Canada Water.

TBH, here isn't great for getting to west London on public transport, if you worked/socialised there.

There are supermarkets at Forest Hill, New X and Sydenham plus smaller ones in Crofton Park (the Budgens is pretty decent, the co-op is shit ).


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2012)

have you looked at sydenham hill, orang? Pretty good transport there to do the whole brixton social thing, and into london by rail.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2012)

hmm.

SE London's transport system is designed to keep people who don't understand there is life off the edge of the underground map out...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2012)

oryx said:


> Honor Oak Park - just under 15 mins to London Bridge (Brockley even less).
> Crofton Park - about 20 minutes to Blackfriars.
> East London line - about 15 minutes to Canada Water.
> 
> ...


What about Nunhead itself? And night buses? It seems transport is OK to places nearby but you still have a slog to walk after you get to the station. 
And yes, all the supermarkets are elsewhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> have you looked at sydenham hill, orang? Pretty good transport there to do the whole brixton social thing, and into london by rail.


Yeah, I was there too, well, the next hill along where Horniman's is. The proximity of Horniman's is a massive draw. Wonderful place. Very hilly mind, so be prepared to get fit if you're a cyclist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And night buses?


 
This (opens as pdf) is a diagram of SE London's night bus route network.  Some are "24 hour routes" like the 176, some are similar but not quite the same as daytime routes, e.g. the N 171 is like the daytime 171 except it extends to Tottenham Court Road.  The N3 is similar to the daytime 3 but carries on a long way east of Crystal palace.

The whole network is better for journeys to and from central London - most orbital journeys like Brixton to Catford aren't any easier than they are daytimes.  Although if Brixton is where you might want to go to, the route of the N3 might be worth a look.


----------



## ethel (Jun 17, 2012)

catford has a lovely new pub (catford bridge tavern). it even has a 1am licence! It also has a great (and cheap) japanese restaurant. it's not all doom and gloom.

i live in hither green. it's cheap and has a decent local cafe. three good pubs within a 20 min walk (5 min cycle), good train service, bus to new cross.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This (opens as pdf) is a diagram of SE London's night bus route network.  Some are "24 hour routes" like the 176, some are similar but not quite the same as daytime routes, e.g. the N 171 is like the daytime 171 except it extends to Tottenham Court Road.  The N3 is similar to the daytime 3 but carries on a long way east of Crystal palace.
> 
> The whole network is better for journeys to and from central London - most orbital journeys like Brixton to Catford aren't any easier than they are daytimes.  Although if Brixton is where you might want to go to, the route of the N3 might be worth a look.


The n3 doesn't go to Nunhead, it goes to Crystal Palace 
Not that interested in getting late night buses from Brixton mind.
Thanks for the info on the other routes.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 18, 2012)

oryx said:


> I'm intrigued. There is actually a Brockley Park I believe, very near me, but it's like a residents only affair!
> 
> Do you mean Hilly Fields?



No I'm pretty sure it was brockley, I remember the first time I went I was looking for 'broccoli park'.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 18, 2012)

definitely brockwell 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-cannabis-march-festival-5th-june-2004.4005/


----------

